# Adoption Needed - Waukegan IL



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The following bird has been posted on 911 Pigeon Alert and is looking for a home. If you are interested in adopting the bird, please PM or e-mail me.

_The pigeon appears to be a racing pigeon; however, there is no identifying band. The bird has an orange band with no letters or numbres. The wings are clipped. It appears to be healthy and has a good appetite_

Terry


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Terry,
could you pm me some more info on this pigeon (personallity, color, why its wings are clipped)?? Would they be willing to ship it, if they didn't have to pay for the shipping??

Thanks,
hilly


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hillybean said:


> Terry,
> could you pm me some more info on this pigeon (personallity, color, why its wings are clipped)?? Would they be willing to ship it, if they didn't have to pay for the shipping??
> 
> Thanks,
> hilly



I don't know all those answers, Hilly but will see what I can find out.

Terry


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Yep, any information could find out would be great.

-hilly


----------



## DoveLover7 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Adoption Needed - Waukegan*

I reside in the town next to Waukegan. I would like to contact whomever has this bird. I may be able to provide a home to this bird.

Best,

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

DoveLover7 said:


> I reside in the town next to Waukegan. I would like to contact whomever has this bird. I may be able to provide a home to this bird.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Cindy


Thanks, Cindy. I've e-mailed you the contact information.

Terry


----------



## pigegrl2 (May 8, 2007)

Terry let me know if anyone adopts this guy. Im just south of chicago. Also im a new moderator in training : )Id be interested in adopting him.
Marilyn


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

pigegrl2 said:


> Terry let me know if anyone adopts this guy. Im just south of chicago. Also im a new moderator in training : )Id be interested in adopting him.
> Marilyn


Thanks, Marilyn! Cindy has been in touch with the person that has this bird. I don't know the result yet, but if it doesn't work out, I'll certainly let you know. Thanks!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

We're still looking for a home for this pigeon. Please let me know if you are interested.

Terry


----------



## jang786 (May 22, 2007)

heyy im intrested in adopting that pigionbut i need some info..please reply back..i live in stockton,california


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Jang,

This particular bird needs to find a home in Illinois if at all possible. If the person who rescued the bird would be interested in shipping it to you, you would have to pay for the shipping box and the shipping charges.

Terry


----------



## jang786 (May 22, 2007)

yea can you get me all the information about chrages in shipping..

thnx


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

jang786 said:


> yea can you get me all the information about chrages in shipping..
> 
> thnx


Probably $35.00-40.00.

Terry


----------



## jang786 (May 22, 2007)

oo it is only a 1 bird..but i need a pair tho..


----------



## HootiesMom (Jun 6, 2007)

Hello,
I would be interested in adopting this pigeon if it still needs a home. I live in Central Illinois, and I will be in Yorkville, IL over the weekend for a historical reenactment event, and we could possibly make arrangements to meet and I could take this bird home. I will be in Yorkville from around 1pm on Friday. Please email me and let me know the contact info.....Thanks, Tammy


----------



## HootiesMom (Jun 6, 2007)

*Pigeon needing adopted in Waukegan*

We can close the case on this bird. I was in the Chicago area over the weekend and I contacted the person with the bird. She does not have the bird any longer. She said her home was not air conditioned, so she but the bird outside in a cage, and an unfortunate accident happened. A wild critter killed the pigeon. She feels horrible about it.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for trying to get this bird. I'm sorry that something got it. sigh.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a terrible shame. Tammy, thank you for trying to adopt this bird and for letting us know the unfortunate outcome.

Terry


----------

